# Bottom bracket recommendations?



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a Sugino square taper crank. And a frame that's got an English style bottom bracket shell.

So what's a good choice for a bottom bracket? It seems like there are many different kinds and sizes. I'm not sure what else I have to measure.

Thanks!


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Phil Wood is excellent, not cheap but they last forever, am using one myself w/ a Sugino 75, have been running it on various bikes for 18 years so far.....also the lockrings adjust +/- 5mm so you can dial the chainline in perfectly. FWIW PW tech support is available online or by phone and can advise which size to buy...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, the Phil is great. Yes, it lasts. Yes, it is EXPENSIVE!

For my recent build, I installed the "made in France" Stronglight JP400 JIS (sorry, no Campy compatible) square taper with a Shimano 600 crank. It is similar to the now discontinued Shimano UN 70 series with the alloy cups and hollow spindle. Shimano now only sells the cheaper 50 series with plastic cups. It comes in spindle lengths 107, 110, 113, and 122.

After a couple of hundred miles while cleaning the bike I derailled the chain to check it out. That thing spun as smooth and free as any bb I've ever encountered.

J&B is the Stronglight distributor in the U.S. and is a supplier for many (if not most) independent dealers here. It can be had for about $30-$35 retail. A bargain in my book.


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks: How would I know which size? What do I measure?

http://www.philwood.com/BB-Stainless Steel.htm


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

I am using a sugino RD crank with an ENO hub on a 130 rear measurement, and Harris Cyclery told me I need about a 45mm chainline. I think that's about a 111 to 113 phil bottom bracket.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

wolfereeno said:


> Thanks: How would I know which size? What do I measure?
> 
> http://www.philwood.com/BB-Stainless Steel.htm


see http://www.philwood.com/pfaq.htm

links to good info on chainline and BB size are there


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

If you don't want to spend the money on a Phil, check out these. The spindle lengths are limited but you might get lucky. One is Ti and the other is cromo

http://www.danscomp.com/456051.php?cat=PARTS

http://www.danscomp.com/456050.php?cat=PARTS


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

ukiahb said:


> see http://www.philwood.com/pfaq.htm
> 
> links to good info on chainline and BB size are there


I will try to figure it all out. The rear wheel's going to use a white eno hub. 

Thanks!
-Bill


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

i bought a sealed truvativ one with sq tapers from my lbs from my beater bike and it's been buttery smooth for several thousand miles now. no maintenance and only $25


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

ukiahb said:


> see http://www.philwood.com/pfaq.htm


OK, I'm trying to make sense of the sizing and am a little confused. 

The hub I have is a white eno 130mm. Sheldon's site says the chainline is 39.1mm.

The crankset is a Sugino track crank but I'm not clear on what value I need. Sheldon's site doesn't have a chainline value but lists a length of 108 if a phil BB. 

Is the answer as simple as get a 108? I don't see how these two measurements link up. 

Thanks again


----------

